# New observation hive..yeah



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

My SIL built me an observation hive...it is a 5 frame single model. I must admit I would have liked a double but he and my daughter wanted to be able to see the Queen all the time.

It is now installed on the wall of a spare room...it is a swing frame type and to me quite beautiful. The room will be cool in the winter as I keep the temp low in rooms we aren't using.

I have a 5 frame nuc that isn't a boomer but is ticking along. Is it feasible to move those frames into the observation hive when the bees hunker down and stop flying? The exit is near the row of Nucs but not directly adjacent to that hive so thought it best to wait until flying grinds to a halt.

Thanks for any tips from those with this type of hive.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

I think I would populate it sooner rather than later. If possible substitute a frame out of the NUC for one full of capped brood from another hive. Give them plenty of bees for the winter ahead. It will also offset any loss of foragers when you move. The dislocated foragers will find a hive to beg into close to where they were at. Then make sure you get them fed for winter.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I wondered if I would lose less foragers if I waited until they were no longer foraging.

It was a good spring but awful summer for bees here...no rain at all May to Sept...most unusual. Lots of robbing and absconding leaving weak hives going into fall.


----------

